# 1939 Elgin curve bar bike colours



## nick1985 (Jul 26, 2018)

Hi guys,

I'm trying to find some more information on my recent find. Does anyone know what colour these 1939 Elgin bicycles came in and what stencil/decals they had?

I've seen some that look like a dark blue so I was wanting to collect some parts in that colourway if possible. Does anyone have any photos of their Elgin in the Blue?

thank you


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jul 26, 2018)

Here is one of mine, I’m currently in the process of cleaning up.


----------



## Harley Mclemore (Jul 26, 2018)

heres all 3 of mine. one is a western flyer (red one) one is a firestone pilot( long tank bike) and the last is an elgin liberty model (supposedly)



Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## charnleybob (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## BLWNMNY (Jul 30, 2018)

charnleybob said:


> View attachment 845231



I would love to see what the rear lense on your rack looks like. I need one for mine.


----------



## stoney (Jul 30, 2018)

Here is one Bob Strucel painted for me years ago. Sorry for crap picture. Had to take picture of a picture. Those were the original colors of that bike. Back then restoring bikes was the thing, should of kept it as a pretty nice original. Wish I still had it.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jul 30, 2018)

stoney said:


> Here is one Bob Strucel painted for me years ago. Sorry for crap picture. Had to take picture of a picture. Those were the original colors of that bike. Back then restoring bikes was the thing, should of kept it as a pretty nice original. Wish I still had it.
> Still nice though my friend.
> View attachment 845951
> 
> View attachment 845952


----------



## Scribble (Jul 30, 2018)

Here's my 41


----------



## Krakatoa (Jul 31, 2018)

A google search might be a better place to look. Or run your search against specific threads of this forum. You need to match the model. Many here posted are not your model. So far scribble above is most accurate.


----------



## charnleybob (Jul 31, 2018)

BLWNMNY said:


> I would love to see what the rear lense on your rack looks like. I need one for mine.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jul 31, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## nick1985 (Aug 1, 2018)

Krakatoa said:


> A google search might be a better place to look. Or run your search against specific threads of this forum. You need to match the model. Many here posted are not your model. So far scribble above is most accurate.




thanks for the advice, there seems to be so many variations of the same frame/bike. I'm wanting to find a picture of a completely original 1939 bike so I can see exactly what mine should look like once complete.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 1, 2018)

Long Tank



Hanging Tank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## charnleybob (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## charnleybob (Aug 1, 2018)




----------

